# Looking For A Concept Artist For An Album Cover



## RLG167 (Feb 12, 2018)

My band is going into the studio to record our new album in april, we've been looking for a concept artist to do the cover art. We have a fairly specific scene in mind that we want for the cover art, but we also want the artist to have some creative control. If anyone knows any good artists, message me


----------



## Kyle-Vick (Feb 23, 2018)

PM sent.


----------

